# 8 thói quen tốt trước khi đi ngủ giúp ngăn ngừa lão hóa da



## vietmom (21/11/18)

“Trẻ mãi không già” với những thói quen đơn giản mà ai cũng có thể làm được. Sau tuổi 25, cơ thể bạn bắt đầu bước vào thời kỳ lão hóa. Lúc này, làn da không còn độ săn chắc mà nhanh chóng xuất hiện tình trạng chảy xệ, nhăn nheo. Để ngăn ngừa lão hóa đến sớm, có một số thói quen tốt bạn nên duy trì thực hiện trước khi đi ngủ.

*TẨY TRANG*

*

*
​Một trong những bước chăm sóc da rất quan trọng mà bạn không nên bỏ qua chính là tẩy trang. Ban ngày, làn da phải tiếp xúc với những tác nhân có hại như khói, bụi. Đồng thời, các lớp trang điểm cũng dễ khiến da bị bít tắc lỗ chân lông, làm xuất hiện mụn, nám… Những yếu tố này có thể tàn phá tế bào da và collagen khiến da nhanh bị lão hóa hơn. Chính vì vậy, dù có bận rộn hay mệt mỏi cách mấy thì bạn cũng đừng quên tẩy trang cho da mặt thật sạch trước khi đi ngủ.

*SỬ DỤNG SẢN PHẨM DƯỠNG DA MẶT*
Buổi tối là thời điểm làn da hấp thụ dưỡng chất tốt nhất. Vì vậy, bạn hãy thoa kem hoặc serum dưỡng da kết hợp với việc massage nhẹ nhàng, kích thích các tế bào da hoạt động tốt hơn, giúp da luôn hồng hào và căng mịn. Để ngăn ngừa lão hóa, bạn nên chọn lựa các sản phẩm chứa các thành phần như: Vitamin C, vitamin E, trà xanh…

*SỬ DỤNG KEM DƯỠNG MẮT*

*

*
​Bọng mắt và quầng thâm là hai yếu tố dễ khiến bạn trông “dừ” hơn so với tuổi thật. Do đó, bạn đừng quên sử dụng kem dưỡng cho vùng mắt trước khi đi ngủ. Một số thành phần như bơ, hạnh nhân, vitamin E, vitamin A sẽ rất tốt cho vùng da mỏng manh này. Lưu ý, khi thoa kem dưỡng, bạn nên dùng ngón út với lực tác động nhẹ tránh làm tổn thương vùng da quanh mắt.

*SỬ DỤNG SẢN PHẨM DƯỠNG TAY/CHÂN*
Hằng ngày, đôi tay của bạn phải tiếp xúc trực tiếp với rất nhiều tác nhân khiến tay dễ bị khô, chai sần. Để bảo vệ bàn tay ngọc ngà, bạn nên bôi kem dưỡng để giữ cho tay luôn mềm mại. Ngoài ra, đôi chân của bạn cũng cần được chăm sóc và nâng niu. Hãy sử dụng kem dưỡng ẩm toàn thân để thoa vào bàn chân. Nếu gót chân bị chai sần và nứt nẻ, bạn nên lựa chọn các sản phẩm đặc trị chuyên dụng để giúp đôi chân mềm mại trở lại.

*UỐNG MỘT LY NƯỚC ẤM*
Da bị khô dễ dàng tạo thuận lợi cho việc hình thành nếp nhăn. Việc uống đủ nước mỗi ngày sẽ nuôi dưỡng làn da, giúp da mịn màng, đồng thời ngăn ngừa lão hóa da. Trước khi đi ngủ, bạn nên uống một ly nước ấm để cung cấp độ ẩm cho da, đồng thời giúp cơ thể đào thải độc tố và cặn bã ra bên ngoài.

*NGÂM CHÂN VỚI NƯỚC ẤM*

*

*
​Bàn chân là bộ phận nằm xa với trái tim nên không dễ dàng để được cung cấp đủ lượng ô xy và máu. Chưa kể đến những khi thời tiết chuyển sang lạnh, các mạch máu bị co lại, lượng máu lưu thông càng khó khăn hơn. Trong y học, bàn chân là bộ phận rất quan trọng dễ ảnh hưởng đến gan, thận cùng các bộ phận khác. Do đó, hãy dành vài phút ngâm chân vào nước ấm để kích thích máu lưu thông. Việc này cũng cải thiện quá trình trao đổi chất trong cơ thể, giúp bạn ngủ ngon hơn. Như bạn cũng biết, khi bạn ngủ chính là lúc làn da được phục hồi và sản sinh tế bào mới. Cải thiện giấc ngủ chính là cách ngăn ngừa lão hóa đến sớm rất hiệu quả.

*MASSAGE VÙNG DA ĐẦU BẰNG CÁC NGÓN TAY*
Phần da đầu tập trung rất nhiều huyệt đạo trong cơ thể. Việc massage vùng da đầu sẽ giúp cơ thể giảm bớt căng thẳng và mệt mỏi, đồng thời còn kích thích máu lưu thông tuần hoàn.

*Cách massage đầu đơn giản:*

Dùng các đầu ngón tay xoa nhẹ nhàng trên da đầu
Lần lượt nhấn và bóp nhẹ từ phần dái tai xuống chân tóc ở sau gáy và trán
Sau đó, bạn vuốt ngược lên đỉnh đầu rồi tập trung xoa kết hợp nhấn nhẹ ở phần này.
*THỰC HIỆN MỘT SỐ BÀI TẬP NHẸ*

*

*
​Sau một ngày dài làm việc căng thẳng thì việc thực hiện các bài tập nhẹ nhàng như yoga, thiền sẽ giúp bạn thư giãn gân cốt, tăng cường sức khỏe cả về thể chất lẫn tinh thần. Bên cạnh đó, những bài tập này còn cải thiện vóc dáng, giúp da căng mịn hồng hào, ngăn ngừa lão hóa đến sớm.

_Nguồn: Elle_​


----------

